# [H] <frostland inc> eine 80er Gilde rekrutiert!



## Saucoireion (6. Oktober 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]<frostland inc> rekrutiert![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Frostland INC ist eine reine 80er Gilde, die sich ausschließlich dem Wotlk Content widmet. Um den Content einigermaßen anspruchsvoll zu gestalten, haben wir einige Regeln usw um dies zu erreichen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Im Allgemeinen bedeutet dies, wir raiden nur mit Wotlk Gear, Verzauberungen, Sockeln, Bufffood, Flasks, Pots usw. Und vor allem mit Gear, welches dem Content entspricht.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Angefangen haben wir in Naxxramas, gestartet mit 200er Gear aus Heroischen Instanzen. Mehr war nicht erlaubt. Zur Zeit raiden wir ICC und erlauben selbst hier nur Gear, welches bei uns gedropt ist und angemessen ist.

Wir raiden ausschließlich mit Stufe 80 Charakteren, wobei Goblins nicht erlaubt sind, sowie alle Fremd/Random/Leech Raids im Wotlk Content.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Weitere Regeln, gesuchte Klassen, sowie Aufnahmebedingungen findet ihr unter: [/font]www.frostland-inc.de[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]

Join us now![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

Es tut mir aufrichtig leid wenn das einer missversteht. aber warum das ganze?

Classic kann ich nachvollziehen... BC OK auch noch bis zu nem gewissen grad... aber WotL?

bis auf Ulduar gabs da doch nix großartig tolles?


----------



## Saucoireion (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin "TheGui"

Nachdem wir mit dem BC Content durch sind und wenig Lust haben das ganze direkt nocheinmal zu machen, haben wir uns halt nach alternativen umgesucht.
Classic ist heute kaum machbar, es gibt genau eine 60er Instanz (URBS) und 4 Raidinstanzen, wobei eine mittlerweile ein 10er Raid ist (AQ20->AQ10). Drumherum gibt es kaum etwas zu tun, außer vielleicht ein paar BGs, Erfolge und ähm ja, das wars ungefähr.
Cata haben wir von vornherein ausgeschlossen, bringt uns allen kein Spaß, sonst würden wir garnicht erst soetwas durchziehen.
Da fiel uns natürlich Wotlk ins Auge. Dort ist der Content am wenigsten kaputt (von den alten natürlich) und es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Heros, Arena, Dailys, untere Contents zum abfarmen, viele Raidinstanzen und auch mehr Herausforderung durch Hardmodes etc.

Wir haben jetzt die ersten Naxxramas Raids hinter uns (gestartet mit 200er Gear) und haben alle mächtig Spaß daran.

Du kannst vielleicht nicht verstehen warum wir einen alten Content spielen, wir haben trotzdem Spaß! Daran wird auch kein Forentroll was ändern! Ich weiß nicht ob du überhaupt noch WoW spielst, aber Cata ist einfach unserer Meinung nach der schlechteste Content und Langweilt nach kurzer Zeit.

Von daher: Lass uns und anderen Levelstop Gilden ihren Spaß und troll dich woanders herum!

Grüße, Sauco


----------



## Saucoireion (12. Oktober 2011)

push!


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2011)

ok, das verstehe ich dann irgendwie.

aus meiner Sicht ist es halt bissel crazy da ich die WotL raids bis zum erbrechen geraidet hab, wenn der content für euch noch unverbraucht ist sieht man das ganze dann natürlich anders. 

100% dessen was man auf 80 gespielt hat werdet ihr aber nicht erleben da sich die Klassen seit dem stark verändert haben und so einige encounter sicher anders zu spielen sind.


----------



## Saucoireion (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist uns klar.

Glaub mir, wir haben wie gesagt gerade den BC Content gemacht mit 15 Mann. Und es war trotzdem deutlich einfacher als damels, selbst Sunwell. 

Aber wir haben unseren Spaß und lassen uns den nicht nehmen


----------



## Saucoireion (29. Oktober 2011)

Push!


----------



## Saucoireion (13. November 2011)

Push! Schaut vorbei es lohnt sich!

www.frostland-inc.de


----------



## Saucoireion (27. November 2011)

push!


----------



## Saucoireion (30. Dezember 2011)

push


----------



## Saucoireion (19. Januar 2012)

push


----------

